# Pride Will Never Die - Poster for HL video by NBF



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

If you like any of our comics or videos please support us by visiting our site Neon Bar Fights <<click there and to help out all you have to do is click on any of the ads on the site. that contributes to supporting keeping the site running. thanks











I can't embed vimeo videos but you can see the video here> Neon Bar Fights (toward bottom of page) or here Pride Will Never Die a Highlight by MrSpiderpigbegins on Vimeo

Just wanted to let everyone know I am not the original creator of this video it was done by one of our contributors MrSpiderpigbegins so let him know you like it at his page MrSpiderpigbegins Fan Page | Facebook

I am the creator of the poster though and wanted to share it with you guys to get your thoughts ...it was a quick one I threw together pretty fast


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Good stuff, for something quick it looks pretty neat. :thumbsup:


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

8/10 my friend


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Good stuff, for something quick it looks pretty neat. :thumbsup:





strikersrevenge said:


> 8/10 my friend


thanks for checkin it out guys, happy thanksgiving!

and DP love that jones sig!


----------

